# Pick your brains... Best receiver for...



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

350-400 buckaroos... Less, even better! Got a buddy looking for a cheap upgrade to power 5.1 Boston acoustics bookshelf-based system. Mainly looking for a receiver to manage his hdmi switching and hopefully have onboard EQ software.


So wadda you guys got for me? ;-)

Thanks...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hands down the Onlyo 609 is the very best you will find for that price or anywhere near. If you increase your budget the Onkyo 709 is even better.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I was just looking at it... Any suggestions where to buy?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Accessories4less is where I linked to. Their prices are hard to beat. Newegg or Amazon is also another place to check out.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The TX-NR609 is a fantastic value. However, I spoke with the Owner of Accessories4less and if memory serves, AC4L has lowered the price of the TX-NR709 by $50 to around the upper end of your budget. The 709 offers Audyssey MultEQ XT as opposed to Audyssey 2EQ in the 609. The major difference there is that 2EQ does not apply EQ to the Subwoofer Channel whereas MultEQ XT places a premium on the Subwoofer Channel. In addition the 709 offers Preamp Outputs for adding an Outboard Amplifier down the road. Then again the 709's MSRP is $899 explaining why it offers these features over the 609. For around $420, the 709 is a steal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JDEaston (Dec 30, 2011)

If your friend doesn't need networking I would take a look at the yamaha rx-a800, newegg has them cheap right now.. Its part of the Aventage line, which is Yamaha's premium line, like "elite" and "integera" from pioneer and onkyo. It doesn't offer sub eq or networking, but does offer plenty of power, hdmi switching and pass thru, along with pre in/outputs. It's last years model so that may or may not be a deal breaker. One good thing about that though is that it has had a year to prove itself, and has done so.


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

If you can afford the Onkyo 709, get that.
But if you want to keep the price lower ($300), check out this Denon which has Audyssey MultEQ (a step up from Audyssey 2EQ, but a step down from the MultEQ XT):
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...er-3D-Multi-Source/Multi-Zone-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the additional responses.... These, in addition to my own opinion, will be enough to give him some options.

Cheers, folks!


----------



## bmwrider (Jan 22, 2012)

This is the reason I joined this forum.
You can ask questions about equipment and get people's opinions without being talked down to if you are not buying the top of the line.
I personally just can not buy top of the line. But I enjoy reading about what is available. And what the pros and cons are of equipment that is in my price range.
And for that I thank all of you!


----------



## Indio22 (Apr 19, 2012)

My first post at this site and recently getting into home theater sound (on the budget side). With that in mind, seems like there are many receiver deals in the lower price range lately, due to the new model change-overs. Good time to buy. Last week I picked up a Denon AVR-1712 for quite a bit less than your mentioned price range, and it has the MultEQ XT. Might be a good fit if your friend does not need networking or upscaling. On the other hand, the Yamahas such as RX-V471BL might have more DTS effects options, maybe your friend would like to have those.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

bmwrider said:


> This is the reason I joined this forum.
> You can ask questions about equipment and get people's opinions without being talked down to if you are not buying the top of the line.
> I personally just can not buy top of the line. But I enjoy reading about what is available. And what the pros and cons are of equipment that is in my price range.
> And for that I thank all of you!


gotta agree on the Onkyo 609. also the Yamaha 671 is a sweet machine. both 2 zone receivers and internet receivers. enjoy.


----------

